# anyone interested in tattoo/inking?



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

So.. my Tattooist is paying me a visit from Taiwan.

hes going to be here to finish my ink and also do some work for some of my friends.

but I feel i owe him a favor as he came all the way across the world. I would like to get him some more business.

so, if anyone would like to get something done, please feel free to drop by when he arrives on may 3rd.

Hes a 7 time medalist, so he knows his stuff really well. if you dont believe me, come take a look !

:bigsmile:

and heres my ink from him :


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, beautiful work.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i know artists hate this question but is there a hourly rate. I have about 15 hrs on my ribcage and it gets expensive haha


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

also interested to know hourly rate as i have about 25-30 hours on a dragon that covers 0ver 65% of my body.
artist that started it has since past away....;(


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Looking for a lion tattoo, approximately 7 inches by 7 inches on the shoulder, wouldn't mind a rate.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Whats his name?
This is my tattoo. Took 3 hours - Ouch!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

guys, sorry i forgot to mention. this artist Do hour rates, BUT me girlfriend and I both got piece quotes. which is basically him giving us a price on the size and area.

now the reason i did that is because, I could get FULL details, every detail possible for no extra cost.

my 3 quarter sleeve took 25 hours. and if you were to do that here at monkey king or jesse, it would be easily 4000 dollars.

hit me up on pm, or text my number is 778 991 2329

and passthesalt, his name is ah mo

btw like I ve mentioned, hes comming on may 3rd, so feel free to drop by and see his album !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

i'm interested-pm me when he's available.want to get one on my lower arm which should take 3-4 hours-my problem is i work 6-7 days a week sometimes double shifting


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure he's here for the Tattoo Convention. You'll probably have to accomodate his hours.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my eyes need redoing. do you know if he does eyelids and undereye? not sure if its the same ink.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

monocus said:


> i'm interested-pm me when he's available.want to get one on my lower arm which should take 3-4 hours-my problem is i work 6-7 days a week sometimes double shifting


pmd



onefishtwofish said:


> my eyes need redoing. do you know if he does eyelids and undereye? not sure if its the same ink.


he does everything, drop by if you like to get it redone, hes going to arrive on the 22nd which is next tuesday

also would like to bump this up again ! as hes arriving fairly soon !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump, tattooist is here !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

done just last night !

5 hour session


----------

